
Joanna Hoffman: Facebook is peddling 'an addictive drug called anger' - laurex
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/12/joanna-hoffman-facebook-is-peddling-an-addictive-drug-called-anger.html
======
LatteLazy
Once again, legacy media complains that new media is better at the shitty
thing they've been doing for 50 plus years...

~~~
intopieces
In what way does Hoffman represent legacy media? As well, when do you trace
the rise of rage based enticement? 50 years ago was 1970.

~~~
musicale
I assume legacy media was referring to CNBC.

